# How far to walk a 13 week old pup?



## Grey_Arab (1 March 2013)

As the title really, she is a Labrador (a working type) and I have been working on the 5 mins/month principle, but I was wondering how accurate that is and whether she could be going further?
Thanks


----------



## Toast (1 March 2013)

I wouldn't be doing anymore than playing in the garden tbh..


----------



## ecrozier (1 March 2013)

Interested by this thread - has your 13 week old lab had both jabs OP? It seems to be a fine line between socialisation and lack of immunity at that age!


----------



## inamac (1 March 2013)

As Toast says, 13 weeks is too young to 'walk' - you should still be playing with toys and maybe putting a lead on to play with rather than to walk.  By three months you're looking at half an hour walks.  With a puppy that's going to be a big dog like a Labrador it won't be developed enough for walks of more than an hour much before a year old - which is what my smooth collie is having at the moment.

Smaller dogs. in particular terrriers, develop more quickly and need longer walks to run off their energy.

If in doubt, ask your breeder or breed club.


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 March 2013)

Spend this time bonding with her, socialising her and teaching her basic manners, she won't need physically 'exercised' for a while yet, but mentally exercised, yes.
Labs are prone to hip and elbow dysplasia, so err on the side of caution and don't store up problems for later!


----------



## ecrozier (1 March 2013)

Inamac - how many weeks would you call 3 months though? As surely even with a 5 week month, its 15 weeks, so would you go from just playing in the garden at 13 weeks to 30 min walks at 3 months?


----------



## misterjinglejay (1 March 2013)

At 3months our pups were still just light playing in the garden. 4 months it was a 5-10 min steady walk up the road, and so on.


----------



## windand rain (1 March 2013)

I would be sticking to 5 min per month of age so 15 mins on a lead.
If she is bouncy playing in the garden has few limits just make sure she isnt ever exhausted.
I have a young lab and that is how I did it and dont allow her to go up and down stairs until she is 6 months old minimum 
I have found that the pup adapts largely speaking go the amount of exercise it gets so if you intend to walk miles and miles with it as an adult then gradually increase the distance if your intention is to have a calm quick walk and a gentle pet then only go as far as suits you.. If you walk four miles a say then the dog will expect to walk 4 miles a day. If you would normally walk a mile then only go for a mile as the dog will adapt to your lifestyle
Working dogs can be very busy but they can also be calm and gentle companions if trained to be so
Oh and while she is this young is the ideal time to get her off the lead in a very safe place as the sooner you start the easier it is as she will be very focused on you annd less interested in her surroundings


----------



## nostromo70 (1 March 2013)

I agree with only playing in the garden at her age and no stair work.
Also, definitely no jumping up and down onto things. Like someone else said Labs (big dogs) do take time to develop. There's no point in rushing things now, only to have problems later in life. 
By asking the question on here you obviously care about your puppy and want what's best for her. 
They are adorable aren't they.


----------



## Goldenstar (1 March 2013)

At that age I carry them to the yard about a hundred yards from the house let them play a while then cage them while I do stuff then carry them back I am very cautious ( BF is a Vet an always saying err on the cautious side ) it's very easy when the yard is at the house to have them going back and forwards with you and they can easily end up doing far to much so I have a strict carry back and forwards rule to cut it down.
Ps I really love the cuddle to .


----------



## inamac (1 March 2013)

ecrozier said:



			Inamac - how many weeks would you call 3 months though? As surely even with a 5 week month, its 15 weeks, so would you go from just playing in the garden at 13 weeks to 30 min walks at 3 months?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - mixing up my 3s and 5s - I'd say 3 months is 12 weeks - so barely starting puppy socialisation classes post-injections.  The five minutes a month rule rightly delays 30 minute walks to around 5 months.


----------



## ecrozier (1 March 2013)

Ah ok got you - yes our pup who is now 3.5 weeks old will be coming home to us at 12 weeks, have his first jab and start puppy class, and will only be doing garden play sessions etc til after second jab. I had been planning to work to the 5mins a month rule so that's reassuring that most think that is sensible!


----------



## windand rain (2 March 2013)

there is a lot to be said for socialising puppies by carrying them to public places well before their vaccinations are finished. For reference see labrador forum. Optimum time for this is between 8 and 12 weeks. Playing with family/friends vaccinated dogs is also recommended this early. Only restriction should be walking where they might come into contact with unvaccinated dogs.
I know vets wont agree but a good dog behaviourist will and a vet is concerned with physical health over mental health and dont want to be sued should the pup get poorly so err on the side of caution
So the choice is yours Personally my lab pup went everywhere with me tucked inside my coat until she was old enough to go on the floor


----------



## Alec Swan (2 March 2013)

Toast said:



			I wouldn't be doing anymore than playing in the garden tbh..
		
Click to expand...

This.



CaveCanem said:



			Spend this time bonding with her, socialising her and teaching her basic manners, she won't need physically 'exercised' for a while yet, but mentally exercised, yes.
Labs are prone to hip and elbow dysplasia, so err on the side of caution and don't store up problems for later!
		
Click to expand...

.... and this too.  Especially with Labradors,  too early an exercise regime is asking for trouble.

Alec.


----------

